# Tangfolio



## cubsfanp226 (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the steel frame Tangfolio handguns? Looking at these, they look pretty sweet and fairly inexpensive compared to similar items. But that doesn't always translate to a quality gun.. Just wanted to see if anyone has one, and what do they think of it?

Thanks!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not going to be much help.

I owned one and shot it well.

But I can't remember the model number.

It was a 9mm - full size auto and comfortable to shoot .

I never any problems with it at all.

I'd buy one again.

:smt1099


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

The Witness Pistols seem to be a pretty good product. They are a lot of gun for the money. I have a Witness Elite Match .45, it has been excellent.
The biggest issue could be EAA itself (the current importer of Tangfoglio products). They have earned a reputation for less than inspiring customer service, to put it nicely. On the plus side, I haven't needed them for anything.


----------



## cubsfanp226 (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks for the feedback.. looking for a pistol for my wife, and those seem like a lot of gun for the money, as overkill mentioned. trying to consider all my options, but I think this one will make the top three.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own 2 Witnesses, One is a Match Elite and one is a small framed witness 9mm, Both are very good guns, very reliable and very accurate. I am a giant fan even though I only own 2 so far. I would not hesitate to own one. The trigger on these guns are very nice!!!!

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Overkill0084

Thanks - now I remember that my 2 guns were

Witness Elite Match










And

EAA Witness










They are great guns.

:smt1099


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

Try going to 
tz75man.forumco.com
Great site for Tanfoglio and Witness pistols.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I have got an early TZ-75 and an EAA Witness, both in 9mm. Really like them both. They are heavy guns which means the felt recoil is very light. Both are more accurate than me.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had an EAA Witness 45 and a Tanfoglio/RIA CZ75 clone (MAP1) for a while. Both have several thousand rds with no issues. Very accurate but larger/heavier than I'd want to carry. Good house/range guns, Fortunately I haven't needed any service except for replacing recoil springs in 45. Paid $250 for the 45 slightly used and $320 for 9mm new.


----------



## semiringeye (Nov 1, 2012)

I have aGT32 Tanfoglio,32 cal.Great little gun but lately it throws out the emptys but doesn't recock the pistor.Any ideas


----------

